# New Collector From NOVA SCOTIA



## EAST COAST COLLECTOR (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Everyone Im just new to this site. On the hunt for local bottles from NOVA SCOTIA and P.E.I. (GINGER BEERS EMBOSSED SODAS, TORPEDOS, SYPHONS, MEDICINES)
RON WHITE JR
ronniepei@hotmail.com
(902) 694 3851


----------



## RCO (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't really have any nova scotia bottles but was someone on here a couple months ago and I found some pictures of bottles for him I still have , he was from new Brunswick . 
I collect embossed soda's and art deco's mostly from Ontario and be interested in seeing similar bottles from that time period from the east coast , haven't been able to find many yet even pictures of them


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  Those are some really cool ginger beers, unfortunately the only things I have from the East Coast are milk caps from Nova Scotia.  I do remember seeing a nice BIM soda from Halifax a while back in Ottawa, but other than that almost never see East Coast stuff here in Eastern Ontario/Western Quebec.


----------



## RCO (Aug 31, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Those are some really cool ginger beers, unfortunately the only things I have from the East Coast are milk caps from Nova Scotia.  I do remember seeing a nice BIM soda from Halifax a while back in Ottawa, but other than that almost never see East Coast stuff here in Eastern Ontario/Western Quebec.



I've seen nova scotia bottles around here from time to time , there was an antique mall south of here that had a Halifax Hutch a while back , not sure if its still there or not . most of the bottles I've seen have been from Halifax , rarely see one from the smaller towns here . although did see an older one from Sydney once but they wanted too much for it . 

really haven't seen any PEI bottles here unless there newer ones from Seaman's , I have some of those , an acl and some paper label ones .


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't have anything, but beautiful collection.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the Site. Nice Ginger Beers. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 1, 2016)

Ron,  You make it to the Sussex flea market this year?


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't collect those, but they are very nice! Welcome to this site.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes indeed... Welcome to the forum East Coast!....From Canadacan covering the left coast!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 4, 2016)

Actually I just remembered that I do have a Novia Scotia bottle, a quart ACL from Halifax Beverages like this: http://www.ecbw.ca/tim_maitland_collection/images/halifax_beverages_02.jpg  Also got a quart G.H. Simmons ACL from Charlottetown PEI.  Nothing older than that though.  I nearly bought a cheap N.S. ginger beer recently that was like five dollars, but it looked like it was going to fall apart when I put it into my bag it was so badly cracked.  I really should have bought it though.  No idea if it was a rare one or not.


----------

